# Kits eyes still not open.....



## Jesse L (Nov 6, 2008)

Ive got a litter of lionheads and there eyes still arnt open. They were born the 22nd of December. The other litter born the same day opened there eyes a few days ago. 

Im hoping it wasnt nest box eye! I cleaned the box out late - day 11...but no eyes opening then so I though I caught it....not sure. I keep changing the box and the kits must be peeing.

Do i just dampen the eye and gently open them? Im on my way out...is that fine to do?


----------



## ladysown (May 3, 2008)

yes.

What I do is gently squeeze the eye abit...sometimes I just pops open.
IF I notice any type of crusties...then I gently remove those and then see if the eye wants to pop open.


----------



## Jesse L (Nov 6, 2008)

k, thanks. Ill go out now.


----------



## Honorine (Feb 27, 2006)

Whoa their only 14 days old, leave them alone. Different breeds develop differently, even climate takes a hand, as warm weather kits seem to grow up quicker. Nest box eye occurs after the eyes open, usually not before, give them a bit more time.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Tea is excellent as a moistening agent and seems more soothing than plain water. I've been treating some of Polly's kits who had the same problem. Two have fully recovered and the third is much improved. I just make tea and then dilute a bit of it with cool water so the mix is just lukewarm... test it on the inside of your wrist. I've found dribbling it over the eye and then letting it rest for a bit while you tend the others works well... sometimes with the help of the moisture the kit will manage to open the eye itself. This is the third litter in all the ones we've raised to have eye problems and the FIRST to resolve them well. 

Chamomile tea is also good, but I found last summer that Polly likes the flavour so much that she licks and licks at the kits' eyes - and I think that made the eyes worse.


----------



## ladysown (May 3, 2008)

honorine....I have found that if eyes aren't open by the end of day 10 that you are potentially dealing with more serious eye issues. Buns eyes are meant to open on day 10. Nest box eye is a potential hazard with those young buns and early treatment is better than blind bunny.


----------



## Honorine (Feb 27, 2006)

ladysown 

honorine....I have found that if eyes aren't open by the end of day 10 that you are potentially dealing with more serious eye issues. Buns eyes are meant to open on day 10. Nest box eye is a potential hazard with those young buns and early treatment is better than blind bunny.

That is incorrect, while babies eyes normally open on the 10th, 11th or 12th day its not an automatic, nor a hard and fast rule, we're talking about living things. It can differ from breed to breed, rabbit to rabbit, and time of year. It can be earlier or later than the 10th day. Its like gestation periods, most rabbits go at 31 days, Flemish Giants often go at 35-37 days, and the kits open their eyes later as well. I've found that every breed has their own days for reaching landmarks, you can't apply one rule across the board. If it was only one kit, or just one eye I'd think it could be nest box eye, but its the entire litter. Normally I would inspect the eyes, see if their crusty or puffy, and then check for exudate. If she changed out the bedding and their eyes weren't open yet they should be fine. They keep their eyes closed for a reason, prematurely pulling them open or putting something in the eyes because your fear nest box eye seems far more intrusive than treating the occasional case that pops up. It is not common to have nest box eye problems in kits that have not opened their eyes yet, nor is common to have an entire litter affected with nest box eye. Nor does it automatically mean that the rabbit will be blind if treated properly. What I have found is that rabbits that had nest box eye can develop an eye infection as an adult, often manifesting as an inner-orb infection, with pus/exudate spilling thru the pupil and across the iris. It can be treated with antibiotics but the rabbit should be culled. Quite frankly if I had kits that appeared to be developing eye infections prior to the eyes opening, or if I was having entire litters with nest box eye I would be taking a long hard look at my hygiene practices, and possibly culling a lot of rabbits because I'd start to worry about immune system problems. I will admit, I do not use wooden nest boxes because I feel they can't be sterilized properly. I do not keep as breeders rabbits who had nest box eye, or had other problems.


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

sorry, unitended post.


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

Ocassionaly I would have a single kit or two with that problem, I always used murine or visine a couple of times, and then would see it I could gently pull them open.

Is there any "gunk" in the corners of the eye?

If anybody knows a reason I shouldn't use murine or visine, please let me know. I used it because the eyes obviously needed moisture, and it was the only thing sterile i had on hand. Tea would be sterile, and Maggie knows from experience it works well... I would have worried about the tannic acid, but now I know it is not a problem, I have a good alternative. Maggie, I have a lot if calcium in my water here...do you think that would be a problem in the tea?


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

I tend to worry if the eyes don't pop open by Day 12, but I think the main thing to watch for is differences in eye opening among littermates. I've had a runt or two that was a day or two behind the others. I think it is important to be aware of what is happening (or not happening) but the point of intervention depends on a number of factors. The real warning sign for me is a kit that has one eye open and one shut, one with puffy or reddened lids or a one that had its eyes open and but later they are shut.

Jesse, are both your litters born on the 22nd December lionheads? It is possible that some breeds develop faster than others. Never having had anything but mutts, I'm not sure about this. I was amazed awhile back at a post (can't remember whose it was) where the kits eyes opened really late. I believe their owner gave them a little help eventually, but they were fine.


----------



## Jesse L (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone who helped!!

It was day 14, therefore I was getting worried.

I used the tea like Maggie and Annette(ladysown) mentioned. They were all a little crusty and a little stiff but I got them all open. The one was infected and puss came shooting out. I am going to use the tea and honey for at least 2 days, twice a day. They look fine and were not as bad as they were last night when I cleaned them...they seem to be improving. Im am pretty sure I caught it in time, I hope I did!!

Now I know I can never get sick, or be a little lazy. I got sick for a day or two meaby three and that was day 9...i was supposed to clean them out(nestboxes). I had family doing chores and I just didnt want them doing it..knowing them the kits would be running around the barn!! So I went out the day after(day 10) but just wasnt feeling that great and it ended up waiting until day 11. Next time, no matter what, i will get out there and do it!


----------



## Jesse L (Nov 6, 2008)

MaggieJ said:


> I tend to worry if the eyes don't pop open by Day 12, but I think the main thing to watch for is differences in eye opening among littermates. I've had a runt or two that was a day or two behind the others. I think it is important to be aware of what is happening (or not happening) but the point of intervention depends on a number of factors. The real warning sign for me is a kit that has one eye open and one shut, one with puffy or reddened lids or a one that had its eyes open and but later they are shut.
> 
> *Jesse, are both your litters born on the 22nd December lionheads?* It is possible that some breeds develop faster than others. Never having had anything but mutts, I'm not sure about this. I was amazed awhile back at a post (can't remember whose it was) where the kits eyes opened really late. I believe their owner gave them a little help eventually, but they were fine.



Sorry, forgot to awnser that!

No, the one was holland lops. Both breeds fairly close in size.


----------



## ladysown (May 3, 2008)

I find that all my buns open their eyes on day 10 regardless if meat rabbits (mutts, harlequins or new zealands), mini rex, holland lops, or even lionhead crosses. I will have the occasional bun that will wait until day 11 but that is the exception to the rule.

I was not aware that some breeds can run late. Thank you for teaching me something new! Cool to learn stuff.


----------

